

FastFlow: Programming Multicores - signa11
http://calvados.di.unipi.it/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=ffnamespace:about

======
dkersten
I looked into FastFlow a few months ago. Its pretty interesting, especially
the pipeline stuff. In the end, I decided to use Intels Threading Building
Blocks instead, just because its more complete and better documented. Its
worth keeping an eye on FastFlow though.

